
FlashAir: Memory Card with Wireless LAN - bootload
https://flashair-developers.com/en/about/overview/
======
bootload
Memory gets cheaper and cheaper but this Toshiba SDHC caught my eye because it
has in-built wifi and AUD twenty dollar price-point for 16Gb... with some
interesting options (iOS, Android, Web, Arduino) to hack. Version 3 is class
10 & has a Lua interpreter. Allows you to do things like talk to web services
using RaspberryPi & (python) [0]

more:

tutorials ~ [https://flashair-
developers.com/en/documents/tutorials/](https://flashair-
developers.com/en/documents/tutorials/)

book ~ [https://flashair-developers.com/en/documents/books/](https://flashair-
developers.com/en/documents/books/) and [https://flashair-
developers.com/files/books/FlashAir_Doujins...](https://flashair-
developers.com/files/books/FlashAir_Doujinshi_en_web_150811A.PDF)

V3 info ~ [http://www.toshibapresscenter.com/press-
releases/toshiba_201...](http://www.toshibapresscenter.com/press-
releases/toshiba_2015_C1_FlashAir_III.pdf)

[0] "Download images from an authenticated Flickr account (or local
filesystem) and push them wirelessly to a Toshiba FlashAir Wifi SD card
mounted in a digital photo frame." ~
[https://github.com/virantha/airframe](https://github.com/virantha/airframe)

------
dingaling
Transcend also offer WLANSD cards which with a simple set of commands over
their telnet port can run an FTP server.

------
schappim
I would have thought that Eye-fi [1] had a patent on this!

[1] [http://eyefi.com](http://eyefi.com)

------
realinside
Are there any (cheap) devices like this that allow for custom
firmware/binaries and BTLE?

~~~
solnyshok
2 years ago there was a buzz about hackable wifi sdcards. google "transcend
wifi sd hack". e.g. this
[http://dmitry.gr/index.php?r=05.Projects&proj=15.%20Transcen...](http://dmitry.gr/index.php?r=05.Projects&proj=15.%20Transcend%20WiFiSD)

------
joshguthrie
What is the point?

~~~
michaelmior
Some devices require you to physically connect them in order to access the
data. An SD card with WiFi allows you to easily access the data while the card
is still in the device.

